# Best Croaker Spot?



## Xray Lima

Anyone know were the best croaker spot is from Central Jersey down to south Jersey? Someone fill me in cause they are a tasty fish if you didn't already know. I'm used to catching mine down in Fortescue in the Fall season. But the chances of catching fish from the surf down there is like winning the lottery, well i guess your chance is better catching a fish in reality but you get what im saying.


----------



## dickyboy77

*be patient*

the big ones in Nj should start running in June-july. it is not uncommon to catch a 3lb croaker.
fresh clams or bloods. Bloods wrork better.
db77
LBI to down south jersey


----------



## Dillonger

*Croakers*

LBI is a good bet. Late summer....Early fall. You can double up on bloods and small baits if you hit it right. Find a nice dip around a "jetty" and go to it.


----------



## woodie

*Cost of Bloodworms!!!*

Pass a bait store in Egg Harbor and the bloodworms were a whopping $10.75!!!!
Hey that's "5 gallons of gas"!!!.....that's a pound of Mahi Mahi or Flounder at the market(no-hooks required)!!!


----------



## kev

what's more fun,going to a fish market or catching fish?


----------



## woodie

Hi,that all depends on where your head is. I've learn over the years that if you want a good tasting fish the market's the way because of the variety. I've been a surf fisher for years so I accept the days when ya stand in one spot and hope a fish passes your way. It's fun but I've also seen the abuse from people taking shorts to commercial over fishing. Now,big business is in it and the cost of bait has sent the sport back. 
FYI I net or trap my bait.


----------



## ReelinRod

I fish for them in the Delaware Bay but further south then Fortescue. Down on the western shore of the Cape there are many public beach fishing areas that produce. 

Another thing, in the skinny water and on the beachfront I have usually done better on Croakers at night.


----------

